# 1970 data plate accessories code?



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know how to decode the accessories in my data plate? I've decoded everything but them.


ST: 70 24237 OS 1970 GTO hardtop coupe built in Oshawa, Canada
TR: 254 Red interior
PNT: 1010 Polar White paint
5C: I assume this is May, 3rd week? Although I thought this would have a zero in front of it.

D55M20: ????


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Unfortunately, all of the plants producing the GTOs were not on the same page with their accessory codes, 

2 of the plants in 64 and 65 identified the GTO option on the data plate using the 5 group system, the Fremont plant used a UPC coding system and the Baltimore plant used a single letter code. My 67 built in Baltimore only list a G in the acc. code area.

I have no idea what type system was used in the Oshawa plant, evidently the coding systems were decided in each plant and I have not been able to find any information regarding the codes in a few of the plants.

Pontiac, Kansas City and maybe Framingham used the 5 Group system.

Thank god for PHS!


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

LOL. Yeah, I need to send my stuff in to them! 

Not that it matters. The car isn't and won't be anything close to its stock self at any point in the future..


----------

